# Steps to take after 1year CSV granted



## fchirara (Sep 12, 2016)

What steps should one take after one is given the one year CSV in ICT please assist so to avoid errors and pitfalls. Those who have walked the journey assist.

Looking forward to your responses!!!


This is what I have in mind but let mi get your input.
1.	Travel to SA stay with relative
2.	Open a bank account if you have enough money 
3.	Find a job
4.	Imediately apply for extension to the CSV. CRITICAL SKILLS VISA (EXTENSION OF VISA INITIALLY ISSUED FOR 12 MONTHS).
5.	Apply for PR once the 5year is out provided the position is permanent
6.	Invest and enjoy


----------



## LucyD. (Jul 15, 2019)

Sir/Madam

Thanks for your steps. i am also an interested party.

Those who have walked the journey, please assist!

Regards,

Lucy.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

fchirara said:


> What steps should one take after one is given the one year CSV in ICT please assist so to avoid errors and pitfalls. Those who have walked the journey assist.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses!!!
> 
> ...



good steps to follow. but note that you can only apply for extension of visa once you get a job offer that is permanent or a contract which is longer than 2 years at least. 

wish you all the best..


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

1. Have some money at hand for transport to attend interviews and stuff 
2. Find someone to host you while u job hunting
3. Travel to SA
4. Job hunt
5.Find a job 
6.Open account (u only really need a bank account when you get a job so that they can pay u)
7. If the job is permanent then immediately apply for PRP.
8. If you PRP in not out by the time your 12 months CSV is about to expire (60 days before expiry) renew CSV
9. Enjoy, have fun, find a tswana/xhosa/sotho girlfriend (obviously this is a joke)


----------

